# American painter new to Gagliano: anyone else?



## gsimon (May 28, 2009)

Gagliano Aterno 9 vicino Sulmona, Abruzzo)Settled today! keeping the dream alive...will arrive for month of July solo since husband working. Anyone nearby who'd enjoy a caffe? (


----------



## bahamut (May 28, 2009)

gsimon said:


> Settled today! keeping the dream alive...will arrive for month of July solo since husband working. Anyone nearby who'd enjoy a caffe? (


hi, what Gagliano? There are many in Italy. If is gagliano aterno I will come for sure.


----------



## gsimon (May 28, 2009)

bahamut said:


> hi, what Gagliano? There are many in Italy. If is gagliano aterno I will come for sure.


yes, Gagliano Aterno. where do you live, etc.


----------



## bahamut (May 28, 2009)

gsimon said:


> yes, Gagliano Aterno. where do you live, etc.


hi, I'm from Bussi, it is around 25 km from Gagliano, I've never been there but I often am around with my bike in Castel di Ieri, Secinaro, Goriano and so on....

I'm 25 years old and I work in Pescara, what about you?


----------



## gsimon (May 28, 2009)

bahamut said:


> hi, I'm from Bussi, it is around 25 km from Gagliano, I've never been there but I often am around with my bike in Castel di Ieri, Secinaro, Goriano and so on....
> 
> I'm 25 years old and I work in Pescara, what about you?


I'm 54 as of last Sunday! but I am a full time painting student with many young people, my two sons are 21 and 23, but still, I am not a youth by a long shot....what kind of work do you do? ( you might pass through GA on your way from CdI and Secinaro...are you a man or woman? from where are you? and in any case I would enjoy meeting you.


----------



## bahamut (May 28, 2009)

gsimon said:


> I'm 54 as of last Sunday! but I am a full time painting student with many young people, my two sons are 21 and 23, but still, I am not a youth by a long shot....what kind of work do you do? ( you might pass through GA on your way from CdI and Secinaro...are you a man or woman? from where are you? and in any case I would enjoy meeting you.


As I said I'm from Bussi sul Tirino. For sure during one of my "travel" with my bike I can pass trough GA. I work in a tax office ( something like that...) in the centre of Pescara. I'm a man. 

I will also enjoy a coffee with you, there are not many chances to speak in english here, to do some practising I use to pay an australian 25 euro p/hour!! 

I hope my english is not that bad and I hope my spoken english won't be too much rusty


----------

